# طلب تركيبة ملمع الارضيات



## صباح الخفاجي (10 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله
الاخوة الافاضل من لديه خبرة في صناعة ملمع الارضيات (floor polish（ الرجاء تزويدنا بهذه التركيبة 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير وياحبذا ان تكون اسماء المواد الخام العلمية وليست المحلية المتداولة في كل بلد اي ان مكونات الخلطة تكون بالاسماء العلمة فمثلا السمسول يعرفهالاخوة المصريين وهو المادة التجارية NP9 
لكم مني كل الشكر ​


----------



## صباح الخفاجي (16 فبراير 2010)

*ملمع الارضيات*

الاخوة الافاضل 
سلام عليكم
لم اتلقى رد من الاخوان الا يوجد من لديه الخبرة في صناعة المنظفات ليفيدنا عن كيفية صناعة ملمع الارضيات ........
ولكم منا فائق الشكر​


----------



## البلاتين (17 فبراير 2010)

للرفع والفائدة ..

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ..


----------



## basmala_khaled (18 فبراير 2010)

*rohm and hass*

اخل على موقع شركة rohm and hass ممكن الموةقع دة يفيدك حيث بة عدد من التركيبات الهامشية 
وشكرا


----------



## صباح الخفاجي (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
لك مني كل الشكر​


----------



## yusef111 (29 مارس 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ..


----------



## yusef111 (29 مارس 2010)

?شمع اسكندراني 15%
?زيت تربنتينا 85%
?صبغات (حسب الطلب ) 
طريقة التحضير : 
يقطع الشمع إلي قطع صغيرة ورقيقة باستخدام مبشرة ثم يضاف إليه زيت التربنتينا في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ . يصهر المخلوط في حمام مائي ساخن حتي لا يشتعل التربنتينا . 
يرفع الإناء من الحمام المائي بعد انصهار الشمع ويصب الورنيش في العلب الخاصة ويترك يبرد ويتجمد ثم يغطي . 
ادعو لنا وشكرا


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kaboo1980 (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------

